# Booting into the Bootloader from Terminal



## dch921

Is there any way to boot into the bootloader using terminal emulator. when I try reboot bootloader I just end up at Fastboot AP flash screen.

any suggestions would be great. Thanks

I know the button press way was just looking for a way to do it from term


----------



## Tucstwo

Fastboot IS the bootloader. Are you looking to get into recovery? ADB reboot-bootloader or fastboot reboot-bootloader will both take you to the bootloader screen. If you're looking for Android recovery, that's a different thing.

Sent from my who really cares?? Using NOBODY DOES!


----------

